# GT Xizang - eine Geschichte, ein Aufbau



## MKAB (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo ihrs!

Wie bereits im "Hurra...!"-Thread erwähnt, ist es mir nach jahrelangem Suchen doch noch gelungen, meinen absoluten Traumrahmen zu ergattern! 

Die GT Xizangs werden seit ich mich vor knapp 3 Jahren wieder mehr mit dem Hobby MTB beschäftigt habe immer seltener. Es taucht zwar schon immer mal wieder eins auf, in der Bucht, in den Foren oder man hat Glück und jemand bietet es privat an. Immer wieder, wenn die gespeicherte Bucht-Suchanfrage "neue Ergebnisse" per eMail ankündigte, stieg der Adrenalinpegel um sich dann ganz schnell wieder zu beruhigen: wieder nur die ewig gleichen alten Decals aus den USA oder dann doch mal ein Rahmen, aber immer entweder 16 oder höchstens mal 18 Zoll 

In der ganzen Zeit kann ich mich an höchstens 2 oder 3 in meiner Größe (19" oder größer) erinnern, bei denen dann entweder "no shipping to Germany" der Haken war oder ich schlichtweg den aufgerufenen Preis zu der Zeit nicht aufbringen konnte... 

Bestimmt habe ich das eine oder andere Angebot auch verpasst, aber man beginnt sich zu fragen, ob das Warten überhaupt Sinn macht. 

Dann wurde z.B. mal ein Lightning in meiner Größe angeboten. Dann ein Kona HeiHei. 
Ich überlegte, ob es das nicht auch sein könnte. Doch konnte es nicht. 

Nicht auszumalen, wenn man das Geld für einen Kompromiss ausgegeben hätte und ein paar Wochen später wär dann für ein vielleicht passendes Xizang kein Geld mehr da gewesen... Also weiter Warten, Suchen, Hoffen.

Jetzt ist es aber so weit! Das Konto überzogen, einige schlaflose Nächte weil der Verkäufer sich nicht meldete (nach Geldeingang wohlgemerkt), die Warterei auf das Paket, wird der Zoll alles verzögern, wie ist der Zustand des Rahmens, usw... 

Ich muss wirklich zugeben, dass ich mich in der ersten Nacht nach dem Kauf so sehr gefreut habe, dass ich nicht schlafen konnte, wie ein Kind vor Weihnachten - und das mit 33


----------



## MKAB (15. Mai 2011)

Bevor es richtig losgeht mit Fotos, Teilen und Aufbauideen gibts erstmal noch mehr Gelaber hier 

Die meisten werden das Folgende alles schon kennen... Ich möchte trotzdem aber ein paar Informationen zu diesem wirklich besonderen Rahmen zusammenstellen. Wenn ich irgendwo falsch informiert bin korrigiert mich bitte.

Das Xizang war (objektiv vermutlich bis zum Erscheinen der gefederten GT's) das Top-Produkt von GT. Es wurde von 1990 bis 1999 gebaut und bis auf die Jahre 1995 und 1999 nur als einzelner Rahmen angeboten.

Das GT Xizang ist aus 3/2.5 Titan gefertigt. Das bedeutet, dass mit einer Legierung mit 3% Aluminium und 2,5% Vanadium ein bestmögliches "weight-to-strength" Verhältnis erzielt werden sollte. Dieses soll etwa doppelt so hoch wie bei Stahl sein und ein Optimum an verschiedenen Eigenschaften und Ansprüchen an einen HT-Rahmen darstellen. Detailliertere Informationen zu dieser Legierung kann man z.B. hier finden.

Lustigerweise wird im offiziellen GT-Katalog von 1993 behauptet, bei dem Material handele es sich um eine Legierung aus 3 Teilen Aluminium und 2,5 Teilen Titan. In anderen Katalogen (z.B. 1995) wussten sie es dann aber besser:



 


Quelle: mtb-kataloge.de

Da nun wieder familiäre Verpflichtungen anstehen gehts hier später erst wieder weiter. Einen schönen Sonntag erstmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (15. Mai 2011)

So, weiter gehts. 

Zunächst würde ich gerne wissen, was für ein Baujahr mein Rahmen ist.

Der Rahmen wurde mir als " '95 model" verkauft, kam aber ohne Decals. Er soll aber wohl mal blau/gelbe gehabt haben, was auch auf 1995 hindeuten würde. Ich denke trotzdem, dass es sich um einen neueren Rahmen handelt, auch weil er deutlich "suspension-corrected" aussieht. 

1. Frage: 
Kann man anhand des Steuerrohrwinkels (z.B. parallel zum Boden) die ungefähre Einbauhöhe der Gabel bestimmen? Oder anders: sollten vielleicht die unteren Kettenstreben parallel zum Boden sein oder gibt es für das Tretlager einen "optimalen" Bodenabstand? Das ist auch interessant weil ich noch nicht sicher bin, was für eine Gabel ich verbauen soll...


Die Seriennummer am Tretlagergehäuse ("Made in USA und G19###") scheint zur definitiven Bestimmung des Baujahrs leider nicht geeignet zu sein  Drüben bei RBUK gibt es einen Seriennummern-Thread, wo versucht wurde, ein Muster zu erkennen oder bestimmte Eigenschaften (z.B. Rahmenhöhe oder laufende bzw. jährliche Produktionsnummer) anhand der Seriennummern abzuleiten.
Bei mir könnte dementsprechend die "19" hinter dem "G" die Rahmengröße sein, die 3-stellige Zahl dahinter lässt sich jedoch nicht eindeutig erklären. Erstmal also eine Sackgasse?


Des Weiteren scheint es auch baujahrspezifische (?) Unterschiede bei den Rahmen und dort vor allem am Sattelrohr bzw. der Bremskabelführung zu geben. Ich habe hier mal einige Fotos von Xizangs aus dem Forum zur Übersicht zusammengeklaut (ich hoffe, das ist so in Ordnung? wenn nicht, bitte löschen & sorry) , da kann man ganz gut die Unterschiede sehen:


 

 

 

 

 

 



v.l.n.r.: tomasius, 1990 - Ketterechts, 1990/91/92 (?) - gt-heini, 1994 - versus, 1994 - zaskar-le, 1997 - kathoz, 1997 (?) - MKAB, 1996/97/98 (?)

Zu erkennen ist, dass sich bei den frühen Xizangs (ab 1990) am Sattelrohr keine angeschweißten Teile zur Bremskabelführung finden lassen. Hier müssen ja die U-Break-Kabel in ihrer Führung drum herum gehen (Bild 1 und 2). Ab etwa 1992 sind dann Cantilever-Bremsen verbaut gewesen, dementsprechend gab es eine seitlich angeschweißte Zugführung (Bild 3 und 4, auf den Fotos jedoch nicht in Benutzung). Das Xizang von Christian (Bild 5) bildet hier offenbar eine Ausnahme (bist du dir bei dem Baujahr wirklich sicher?), denn da ist ebenfalls keine Zugführung am Sattelrohr zu erkennen. Ab ca. 1996 (oder Spät-'95) bis 1998 war dann nämlich i.d.R. so eine seltsame "Öse" hinten etwas rechts außerhalb der Mitte angebracht (Bild 5 und 6). Ich vermute mal, dass dort eine Art Canti-Gegenhalter ggf. montiert werden konnte, wenn man nicht die zu der Zeit bereits üblichen V-Brakes fahren wollte. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht... Da mein Rahmen auch diese "Öse" hat vermute ich ein Baujahr ab etwa 1996.


Zufälligerweise habe ich meine Seriennummer in o.g. Thread auf RBUK entdeckt  und den Poster von damals mal angeschrieben. Vielleicht hat er ja noch mehr Informationen und/oder Details für mich. Außerdem habe ich mal den Ratschlag von kingmoe befolgt und gtbicycles.com mit einigen Fragen zum Thema genervt. Habe da zwar keine großen Hoffnungen aber vielleicht antworten die ja doch...


----------



## MadProetchen (15. Mai 2011)

nabbend

erstmal glückwunsch zu deinem fang

ja, das singsang 
zählt auch für mich zu den faszinierendsten bikes/rahmen, die je das licht der welt erblicken durften....

zur zeit gehe ich auch(mal wieder mehr oder weniger akut) mit dem gedanken schwanger irgendwann einmal mit so einen traum die örtlichen terrains unsicher machen zu können....
allerdings....
stehen dem nich nur die rarheit der singsangs ansich 
sondern auch die noch rarare aber wohl oder übel zwingend notwendige grösse von 20" ...
naja...und nich zuletzt auch noch diese blöden finanzpolitischen gesichtspunkte...
entgegen...
aber eines tages....is es vieleicht soweit

angesichts dieser gedankengänge lassen sich deine gedanken, freude, zwischenzeitlichen zweifel und hoffnungen bestens nachfühlen

ich freu mich, dass dein traum endlich greifbar is
und ich freu mich auch darüber, dass du uns daran teilhaben lässt
bin sehr gespannt, was du draus machen wirst

glück auf
der markus


----------



## Kruko (15. Mai 2011)

Du hast ja schon vieles richtig gedeutet. Ein Baujahr kann man leider erst ab Modell 1997 zuordnen. Dort hat sich die Numerierung der Rahmen geändert. Ab 1997 hatten die Titan-Modelle folgende einheitliche Rahmennummer:

GT als Hersteller, dann der Anfangsbuchstabe des Modells und dann eine laufende Nummer. Am Beispiel des Xizangs also GTX... oder beim Edge GTE...

Vorher stand leider nur die Größe in der Rahmennummer. Alle mir bekannten Xizangs vor 1997 haben den selben Aufbau. G(Rahmengröße)(laufende Nummer). Es ist anzunehmen, dass bei GT die Rahmennummern ausgingen und man daher diese wie oben angeführt geändert hat. Du kannst also nur anhand von Details ein ungefähres Baujahr ausmachen. Von daher sollte das Baujahr bei Deinem 1996 sein, da die 95'er Modelle noch keine Öse hatten. Original Decals von 1995 bzw. 1996 tauchen gelegentlich in der Bucht auf. Von GT wirst Du leider nicht viel erfahren. Normalerweise hörst Du gar nichts von dort.

Und nun, viel Spaß beim Aufbau

P.S Es gab noch Unterschiede bei den Ausfallenden. Die ersten Xizangs hatten noch kein GT-Logo in den Ausfallenden. Dieses kam erst später hinzu.


----------



## zaskar-le (15. Mai 2011)

Hi Marcus,

schöner Thread mit vielen Infos, danke! Mein Xizang hat keine Rahmennummer und hatte auch nie eine. Der Verkäufer meines Xizangs nahm an, dass mein Rahmen als midseason-Modell ein Prototyp war, der dann doch im Shop gelandet ist. Die zeitliche Einstufung habe ich vom Verkäufer übernommen. Er war Erstbesitzer, wirkte versiert und konnte sich noch gut an den Kauf erinnern (übrigens ganz normal über einen GT-Shop in den USA), so dass ich denke, dass das Baujahr schon einigermaßen stimmt. Belegen kann ich es aber auch nicht. 

Weiter so, und viel Spaß mit Deinem ganz persönlichen Traum.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. Mai 2011)

There were three different rear dropouts used during the life of Xizang production.  The first pictured was used in late 90-sometime in 92.  Then there was a chisel point rear dropouts 93-94ish and a short period later in 95-6 when they ran out of the GT logo dropouts,  then the GT logo dropout through 99.


----------



## epic2006 (16. Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Das mit den schlaflosen Nächten kenn ich nur zu gut, das war bei mir nicht anders, nur konnte ich meinen Rahmen dann recht zügig bei Benjamin abholen.
Diese Ausfaller gab es auch:



ist denke ich von 91. U-Brake , innenliegende Zugführung ür HR-Bremse und Rahmennummer mit G18... beginnend.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MKAB (16. Mai 2011)

Vielen lieben Dank für die Glückwünsche, das Interesse und die Beteiligung 

Ganz besonders hilfreich die Information von gt-heini:
Wer also eine Seriennummer hat, die nicht nach dem Muster "GT" und dann ein Buchstabe für das Modell (z.B. "X" für Xizang, also "GTX###") aufgebaut ist, weiß mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es sich um ein vor-1997-Modell handelt... 
Meines ist also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein 1996er Xizang  und damit ja theoretisch sogar fürn Classic-Bereich qualifiziert...

Hier mal ein Bild von meinen Ausfallenden:




... wunderschön 


Und, damits endlich weitergehen kann:

2. Frage:
Wie sollte ich den Rahmen aufhübschen?
Soll ich einfach mit Nevr-Dull drübergehen und dann mit Wachs (Möbelpolitur oder Autopolitur) "versiegeln" gegen die lästigen Fingerabdrücke?

Mir glänzt der Rahmen schon fast zu sehr, eure sehen alle etwas dunkler aus, teilweise wie "brushed" (wie ein Merlin fast) 

Habe schon überlegt, ob ich da auch mal mit ScotchBrite (so ich das überhaupt finde) drübergehen soll. 
Aber habe Angst, dass das vielleicht die Originaloptik zerstört... Was meint ihr?

Der Rahmen ist zwar insgesamt in einem super Zustand, aber wie kann ich die kleinen Kratzer und die "Stumpfheit" im Chainsuck-Bereich ausbessern? 
Ganz feines (400er ?) Schleifpapier? Und danach dann Nevr-Dull?

"Chainsuck":




Wäre wirklich dankbar für Tips und Antworten zu den Fragen, ich sach schonmal Danke


----------



## epic2006 (17. Mai 2011)

Bei mir hat NevrDull fast nichts bewirkt. Die Oberfläche glänzt dann etwas mehr, das erledigt sich aber ziemlich schnell wieder. Es ergibt sich nach einiger Zeit eine gleichmäßig seidenmatte Oberfläche. Fingerabdrücke lassen sich leicht mit Allzweckreiniger abwischen, eine Versiegelung wäre in meinen Augen Zeitverschwendung.
Wenn Du die Kratzer unbedingt entfernen möchtest, dann nimm höchstens ein 1000er Nassschleifpapier, sonst polierst Du Dir nachher einen Wolf. Danach mit AluMagic drübergehen und gut ist. Die Links in den Classic-FAQ´s funktionieren leider nicht mehr, da wurde das Thema Oberflächenbehandlung bei Titan mal abgehandelt. Evtl. kann Christian die ja wiederbeleben.

Falls Du noch so einen GT-gelabelten Kettenstrebenschutz zum Aufkleben brauchen kannst, meld Dich mal per PN.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (17. Mai 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat NevrDull fast nichts bewirkt. Die Oberfläche glänzt dann etwas mehr, das erledigt sich aber ziemlich schnell wieder. Es ergibt sich nach einiger Zeit eine gleichmäßig seidenmatte Oberfläche. Fingerabdrücke lassen sich leicht mit Allzweckreiniger abwischen, eine Versiegelung wäre in meinen Augen Zeitverschwendung.



Das ist auch meine Erfahrung gewesen.

@Gerrit

Netter Zulauf und willkommen im Club. Kommt er aus Berlin??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (17. Mai 2011)

Okay, Danke!

Dann also 1000er und nass verschleifen. Ich werde vom Ergebnis berichten...

@Gerrit: PN ist raus


----------



## zaskar-le (17. Mai 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Die Links in den Classic-FAQ´s funktionieren leider nicht mehr, da wurde das Thema Oberflächenbehandlung bei Titan mal abgehandelt. Evtl. kann Christian die ja wiederbeleben.



Macht er, wenn er wieder ein wenig Luft hat...


----------



## MKAB (17. Mai 2011)

EURE persönlichen Erfahrungen gerade mit dem Xizang sind aber auch  wichtig 

Zum Thema Titan ist ansonsten dieser Thread recht informativ. Darin werden hier noch weiterführende Links genannt...


----------



## epic2006 (17. Mai 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @Gerrit
> 
> Netter Zulauf und willkommen im Club. Kommt er aus Berlin??



Nicht meiner, ich bin doch titanmäßig versorgt und auch schon länger bei euch. Aus Berlin erwarte ich einen Stahlrahmen...seit sehr langer Zeit...aber das gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## MKAB (17. Mai 2011)

So, es geht ein wenig weiter hier 

Zur Geschichte meines Rahmens habe ich bereits einige Nachforschungen angestellt. Offenbar wurde der Rahmen in Portland, Oregon, von einem damaligen Profi gefahren eek: ohje?) und dann nach Wisconsin weiterverkauft (offenbar an bvarnfullagts?). Von da scheint er dann nach UK gewechselt zu haben (ich habe einige Hinweise auf vermutlich 2 Vorbesitzer im RBUK gefunden). Mir wurde der Rahmen vermittelt, er kam aber letztendlich wohl aus Schottland dann nach Deutschland. Obwohl noch einige Details ungeklärt sind und ich auch noch auf weitere Informationen warte, hat das Xizang nun aber - nach seiner 15-jährigen Reise um die halbe Welt - im Rhein-Main-Gebiet seinen definitiven Bestimmungsort erreicht 





Trotz seiner offenbar bewegten Geschichte und der Zeit, als es offenbar "professionell" benutzt wurde, ist der Rahmen in einem unglaublich guten Zustand. Lediglich eine etwa stecknadelkopfgroße "Delle" im UR ist als kleine Narbe bzw. Erinnerung an diese Zeit zurückgeblieben. Im RBUK deutet einiges darauf hin, dass es den dortigen Besitzern anscheinend immer zu groß war, um wirklich "artgerecht" bewegt zu werden. 
Das ist natürlich eigentlich schade, ich finds aber gut so


----------



## Kruko (17. Mai 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Nicht meiner, ich bin doch titanmäßig versorgt und auch schon länger bei euch.



Das weiß ich doch.



epic2006 schrieb:


> Aus Berlin erwarte ich einen Stahlrahmen...seit sehr langer Zeit...aber das gehört hier nicht hin.



Genau den meinte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (17. Mai 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> So, es geht ein wenig weiter hier
> 
> Zur Geschichte meines Rahmens habe ich bereits einige Nachforschungen angestellt. Offenbar wurde der Rahmen in Portland, Oregon, von einem damaligen Profi gefahren eek: ohje?) und dann nach Wisconsin weiterverkauft (offenbar an bvarnfullagts?). Von da scheint er dann nach UK gewechselt zu haben (ich habe einige Hinweise auf vermutlich 2 Vorbesitzer im RBUK gefunden). Mir wurde der Rahmen vermittelt, er kam aber letztendlich wohl aus Schottland dann nach Deutschland. Obwohl noch einige Details ungeklärt sind und ich auch noch auf weitere Informationen warte, hat das Xizang nun aber - nach seiner 15-jährigen Reise um die halbe Welt - im Rhein-Main-Gebiet seinen definitiven Bestimmungsort erreicht
> 
> ...



Na da hat Dein Rahmen ja schon einiges auf der Welt gesehen. Ich wette, dass Du morgen vielleicht noch ein paar Infos mehr über die Herkunft kennst. Dank Zeitverschiebung kann Kevin ja erst heute Nacht aktiv werden.


----------



## MKAB (17. Mai 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass Du morgen vielleicht noch ein paar Infos mehr über die Herkunft kennst. Dank Zeitverschiebung kann Kevin ja erst heute Nacht aktiv werden.



Hoffentlich  
Hatte ihn ja schon im RBUK angeschrieben, allerdings dann nichts mehr von ihm gehört. 
Wird aber wohl auch ein wenig Zeit brauchen, Informationen aus der damaligen Zeit aufzutreiben...


----------



## cleiende (17. Mai 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Aus Berlin erwarte ich einen Stahlrahmen...seit sehr langer Zeit...aber das gehört hier nicht hin.



tja...wir hatten ja telefoniert.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. Mai 2011)

Yes, I got that frame from a high level Master's age racer who lived in Portland.


----------



## MKAB (19. Mai 2011)

@bvarnfullagts:
Thanks for your help so far 

Do you still remember whom you sold it to later and/or maybe even any details of its further whereabouts?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (20. Mai 2011)

Sorry I don't remember where it went after I had it.  I've shipped over 40 mostly to Europe in the last 5-1/2 years.  Hardly any left over here in the states   One landing in a few days though


----------



## MKAB (20. Mai 2011)

So, damit sich niemand fragt, warum es hier nicht weitergeht:

ich habe mal probiert, die ganzen kleinen Kratzer und leichten Macken im CS-Bereich rauszubekommen. Habe dafür 1200er Nassschleifpapier besorgt. Da steht eigentlich "best for Stone" drauf, aber es war das einzige, was der örtliche Baumarkt an >600er vorrätig hatte und sollte lt. Auskunft auch für Titan geeignet sein. Effekt war, das die Stelle nun einfach nur "stumpf" aussieht, die Kratzer sind immer noch erkennbar  NevrDull hat ein wenig geholfen, aber ich brauche wohl doch eine Polierscheibe. Vor allem, weil ich wohl - wenn - erst mit gröberem (vielleicht 400er) ran muss. Bei der Mutter steht vom Vater sogar noch ein Bock, aber einen Rahmen werd ich da nicht mit bearbeiten können... Also mal morgen zum großen Baumarkt und schauen, was der so für Material für Bohrmaschinen vorrätig hat. Dann wird erstmal weiter poliert. Sieht aber nach ganz schön Arbeit aus, so einen ganzen Rahmen zu behandeln. Ob das Sinn macht...?

Da die letzten Wochen und Tage immer wieder Pakete mit Teilen eintreffen wird es hier auch bald mit Aufbauideen meinerseits losgehen. Versprochen! 

Wenn einer von euch noch eine 425mm lange 27,2er Syncros übrig hätte wäre ich für eine PM sehr dankbar...
Das wäre dann das vorerst letzte Puzzleteil, das schwierig zu beschaffen ist 

Schönes Wochenend & bis bald!
Marcus


----------



## MKAB (20. Mai 2011)

Noch was zur Sattelstütze:

Eigentlich wollte ich erst eine ControlTech mit Setback verbauen.
Doch nach dem Durchlesen verschiedener Reviews habe ich davon Abstand genommen...
Interessant z.B. die Stellen, wo Wörter wie "Nut Crusher" erwähnt werden 
Offenbar ist der Klemmmechanismus für den Sattel nicht ganz ausgereift...

Da ja einige von euch die Teile auch fahren gibt es aber bestimmt auch andere Erfahrungen. 
Ich bin aber mit guten 95kg nicht der leichteste und wollte das Risiko lieber nicht eingehen.
Schade, denn eigentlich finde ich die richtig schick!

Deshalb nun die Suche nach einer passenden Syncros.
Oder hat jemand eine Idee für eine halbwegs timekorrekte Sattelstütze mit Setback?

Als Anreiz für die Syncros-Suche würde ich bei einem entsprechenden Deal einen meiner
Xizang Headbadge Schlüsselanhänger als Dankeschön verschenken


----------



## epic2006 (21. Mai 2011)

Ich wiege deutlich weniger, habe aber mit den CT Stützen keine Probleme. Etwas Dynamic Paste an die Klemmstellen und gut ist. Auch eine Syncros hält es nicht aus, wenn man mit vollem Gewicht auf der Sattelnase landet. Bei der Syncros reißen dann halt die Bohrungen für die Schrauben. Setback haben die übrigens auch nicht.

Brief ist unterwegs.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## oliversen (21. Mai 2011)

Mit 27.2 mm bist du sicher? Mein 97er Lightning hat 27.4 und ich kenne einige mit Xizangs die auch 27.4mm fahren. Also besser mal irgendeine 27.2 reinstecken und sehen ob du die ordentlich spannen kannst. 

Hoffentlich gibt es bald Bilder

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (21. Mai 2011)

Bei den Xizangs mit Aluhülse kenne ich bisher nur das Stützenmaß 27,2.

Vorschlag zur Sattelstütze mit Seatback, welche auch für Dein Baujahr time-correct ist:

Race Face XY


----------



## MKAB (21. Mai 2011)

oliversen schrieb:


> Mit 27.2 mm bist du sicher? ... Xizangs die auch 27.4mm fahren...



Danke für den Hinweis!
Aber, ja, bei mir definitiv 27,2mm. Von 27,4er Sattelrohren bei Xizangs habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. 
Ich glaube aber, dass frühere Baujahre teilweise nur 27,0mm Durchmesser hatten - da war dann im Sattelrohr so eine Hülse eingelassen...

Bei mir ist auch solch eine merkwürdige Hülse drin, ist aber "fest" und sieht "serienmäßig" aus. 
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das eine Verstärkung sein soll, da das Rahmengeröhr dort vielleicht sonst zu dünn ist 

Sieht das bei euch auch so aus? Detail-Foto:


----------



## MKAB (21. Mai 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Vorschlag zur Sattelstütze mit Seatback, welche auch für Dein Baujahr time-correct ist:
> Race Face XY



Danke 

An die hatte ich auch schon gedacht - scheint aber sogar schwieriger zu besorgen zu sein als eine CT oder Syncros 

Die Erfahrungen mit der XY sind auf jeden Fall besser...


----------



## Bastelbirne (29. Mai 2011)

Auf ebay sind grad ein paar 27,2er Syncros Stützen drin, eine aus Titan mit 355mm und eine Hardcore mit 425mm. Hast du wahrscheinlich schon selber gefunden, und die Preise werden wohl heftig! Naja der Rahmen wahr sicher auch nicht billig, da gehört schon was gescheites rein


----------



## MKAB (29. Mai 2011)

Bastelbirne schrieb:


> Hast du wahrscheinlich schon selber gefunden...



So ist es. Ich danke dir trotzdem fürs An-mich-denken 

Werd erstmal die 425er aus meinem Zaskar dann nehmen. Die Preise sind mir z.Zt. einfach zu verrückt.

Ausserdem ist auch was klassisches mit Setback auf dem Weg zu mir, mal sehen...

Ab morgen gehts mit Teilen und Aufbauideen weiter, ich hatte mich schon wieder verfranst die Woche 


Achtung, ab hier Selbstgespräch (bitte ignorieren):

Edith meint gerade,
dass es doch eigentlich gar keine 355er von Syncros gab, oder? Vor allem keine Titan >330.
Hatte da die Tage schon mal mit nem Kumpel drüber gesprochen. Vielleicht ist das ja eine polierte & abgelängte Hardcore?
Dann viel Spaß beim Bieten und ggf. Herzlichen Glückwunsch 


Ediths Schwester 
hat im '94er Syncros Katalog aber gesehen, dass es die wohl doch gab: 



"Erhältlich in Längen von 330 und 425 mm (...)". Na gut. Aber 355.... hmmm.


Sooo, damit der Blödsinn noch zu einem Ende findet:



Syncros Pro Series (Titan) Sattelstütze: erhältliche Größen: "Länge 225 & 330 mm". 
Also wird wohl einfach die falsche Länge (bis Sattelaufnahme bzw. incl. Kopfteil) gemessen worden sein.

Schwere Geburt


----------



## MKAB (5. Juni 2011)

Leider verzögert sich einiges, es geht aber trotzdem ein wenig weiter hier:

Das Ziel ist ein möglichst leichter (aber noch alltagstauglicher) und dabei größtenteils noch time-correcter Aufbau.

Als groben Plan habe ich zunächst XTR-Parts der 95Xer Serie vorgesehen. 
Bereits vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir deshalb einen 950er Laufradsatz mal auf die Seite gelegt, als die Gelegenheit dazu da war 

Dieser wird trotz den für mein Gewicht wohl nötigen 36 Loch-Felgen, mit Kassette und den vorläufigen 1.8er Nobby Nics insgesamt gerade mal ca. 3,2 Kg auf die Waage bringen:





Die Kassette war ein echter Glücksfall (nachdem ich einige für über 100 Euro habe weggehen sehen):







Passende Bremsen sind auch schon eingetroffen:




Und ein schicker Titan-Lenker (Marke leider unbekannt) ebenfalls:




Einzig der Sattel passt nicht soo ganz ins Konzept:




Etwas zu alt und auch nicht wirklich leicht. Aber schick isser in jedem Fall 

Einige Teile befinden sich noch im Zulauf: verschiedene Sattelstützen, Pedale und einige hochwertige Teilchen aus den USA...

Als nächstes muss noch einiges geklärt werden, z.B. bezüglich der Decals. Ich geh damit dem armen (aber sehr geduldigen - Danke dafür!) Tom schon die ganze Zeit auf den [email protected] Damit stehen und fallen dann auch noch einige Entscheidungen, muss man mal abwarten... Am Ende geht es gar nicht so, wie ich es mir gedacht habe und dann war die ganze Nerverei umsonst  

Schönen Sonntag noch und bis bald!


----------



## MKAB (5. Juni 2011)

Achja, an dieser Stelle schon mal herzlichen Dank an:

Benny, Björn, Frank, Gerrit, Markus, Moritz, Paul und Tom 

für Unterstützung, Teile, Hilfe, Tips und Informationen, sowie an alle, die hier mitmachen!!

Hoffe, ich habe niemanden vergessen (einige PMs sind schon gelöscht, da das Postfach ja eigentlich immer voll ist), dann hiermit DANKE und Entschuldigung - is nich bös gemeint.


----------



## smokers_delight (9. Juni 2011)

Time-correct und schön? Salsa "SHAFT" !


----------



## hakenschlag (10. Juni 2011)

"Ab ca. 1996 (oder Spät-'95) bis 1998 war dann nämlich i.d.R. so eine  seltsame "Öse" hinten etwas rechts außerhalb der Mitte angebracht (Bild 5  und 6). Ich vermute mal, dass dort eine Art Canti-Gegenhalter ggf.  montiert werden konnte, wenn man nicht die zu der Zeit bereits üblichen  V-Brakes fahren wollte. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht... Da mein Rahmen  auch diese "Öse" hat vermute ich ein Baujahr ab etwa 1996."

Gib mal bei google "hite rite" ein dann siehst du wofür diese öse ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (10. Juni 2011)

hakenschlag schrieb:


> Gib mal bei google "hite rite" ein dann siehst du wofür diese öse ist



Die Öse ist nicht für ein Hiterite.  
Hiterite war mitte bis Ende der 80er und ungefähr so verbreitet und kurzlebig wie um 96 zusätzliche Schaltwerkspanner.

Die Öse ist definitv für einen Cantigegenhalter der dort optional montiert werden konnte. Ich müsste auch noch Bilder von montierten haben, aber die schlummern in den Tiefen einer meiner Festplatten. 
Ausserdem ist sie dafür völlig falsch platziert. 
Zuletzt macht das auch nicht den geringsten Sinn da die Ösen erst ab 96, als GT auf V-brakes umstellte auftauchen, wären Sie für Hiterite müsste die Häufung genau umgekehrt verkaufen. 


Und:
Salsa Shaft ? Ernsthaft ?


----------



## smokers_delight (10. Juni 2011)

Was?  Die gabs in Silber, oder darfs am Xizang nur ti sein?


----------



## Kint (10. Juni 2011)

Es "darf" das sein was dem Eigentümer gefällt, das ist klar. 

Die Shaft kam um die Jahrtausendwende raus, und das einzige was Sie von kalloy und dem restlichen seelenlosen Taiwan zeuch unterscheidet ist der zugegebenermaßen interessante Kloben. 

Für mich "dürfte" es zb eine Kore sein. Diese oder eine Syncros wäre wahrscheinlich auch an einem OEM Rad zu finden gewesen. 
Alternativ darf es für mich auch eine control post, moby, oder Raceface xy sein. Jemand mit Geld hätte damals vielleicht eine syncros ti, moots oder litespeed reingesteckt, wobei da das Finnish ne Sache ist.
In D evtl eine Roox Ti oder eine Roox S4 oder Shannon wenns was langes sein müsste. 
Selbst eine Thomson passt besser ins Xizang. 

Aber nur meine Meinung und vielleicht treib ich mich auch nur zu viel im Classic Forum rum


----------



## MKAB (10. Juni 2011)

Hey, hier ist wieder Leben eingekehrt!!

Während ich leider auf wichtige Teile und Infos warte, bevor ir-gend-was weitergehen kann 

Die Salsa Shaft sieht schon cool aus, es sollen aber möglichst 90er-Jahre Teile sein.
Sonst werde ich noch im Classic-Bereich (wo ich ja meistens bin) später geschlachtet...

Also mir wäre auch eine Syncros Ti am liebsten gewesen, die passt aber nicht wegen der Länge bzw. Kürze. Ne schwarze Syncros ist mittlerweile eingetroffen, ist aber halt mehr so "Standard" bzw. fast schon 0815. Kore sind erstens wohl ziemlich schwer (?), zweitens _mir_ etwas zu klobig (die Vorbauten) und nach meiner Erfahrung praktisch nicht zu bekommen. Moots nicht zu bezahlen.
Der Control Post (siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben) war _mir_ aufgrund der miesen Bewertungen bei mtbr.com zu suspekt. Ringle wäre schon geil, habe ich aber ausser zum H2O nicht so einen Draht zu. Damals ging bei mir halt nix über Syncros. Durch Glück hat die Tage eine XY ihren Weg zu mir gefunden, die scheinen nämlich auch seeehr selten zu sein.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob es verantwortbar ist, Sattelstütze und Vorbau von unterschiedlichen Herstellern zu verbauen 

Wo ist die Stilpolizei, wenn man sie mal braucht?


----------



## Kint (10. Juni 2011)

Kore hatte verschiedene Qualitätstufen. die elite serie ist allgemein recht leicht, auch die Vorbauten. Elite 2 Sattelstütze ist aus EA70 Rohr wie die moby auch. Kore war zudem damals OEM Austattung bei GT. 
Der Vorbau passt aber imho nicht ans filigrane Geröhr, das ist klar. 

Control tech hatte mit GT nie was am Hut, würde aber (beides) von den Dimensionen an den Rahmen passen, imho. 

Aber wenn Du eher was stabiles brauchst dann ist wohl auch die Kore nix für Dich. 

Was brauchst DU überhaupt für eine Länge ? 350 oder 400? Gar die 425 der Syncros? 

Raceface XY hält allerdings auch mich aus  klicklack:


----------



## MKAB (10. Juni 2011)

Aber das auf dem Foto bist doch garnicht du 


Kint schrieb:


> Was brauchst DU überhaupt für eine Länge ? 350 oder 400? Gar die 425 der Syncros?



Tja, naja... die 330er Titan-Syncros wär vielleicht noch 3-4cm im Rahmen gewesen, das wollte ich nicht riskieren. 
Von daher gesehen würde eine 400er (wie meine XY) eigentlich reichen. Syncros dann eben die 425er...

Gibt es eigentlich Unterschiede bei der Belastbarkeit bei den Syncros-Stützen der ersten Serie (also denen ohne die goldenen beweglichen "Anker")? 
Habe eine der ersten Serie und weiß nicht, ob ich der meine 95 kg zumuten soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (11. Juni 2011)

Wenn es mit der 330 mm Syncros zu knapp ist, dann spar Dir die Suche nach einer Controltech, die haben auch nur 350mm, also würdest Du gerade so unter das Oberrohr kommen, das ist meiner Meinung nach zu wenig. Alternativ würde ich eine *Shannon* nehmen, da gibt es dann auch keine Diskussion mit dem Vorbau.

Gab es zu der Zeit keine GT-eigenen Vorbauten mehr? Hab leider nur den 95er Katalog, das ist die Rede vom FlipFlop III, in Stahl und Aluminium erhältlich...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MKAB (11. Juni 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Gab es zu der Zeit keine GT-eigenen Vorbauten mehr?



Also ich habe nur den 96er GT Techshop Katalog und da haben wirklich alle Modelle (Rahmensets) einen Kore-Vorbau. 
Beim LTS-DH Rahmenset ist eine Syncros-Sattelstütze mit Kore-Vorbau verbaut. Also wäre ein Marken-Mix doch original?


*--->* Leider sind die Links der GT-Kataloge hier alle tot  Hat die vielleicht einer von euch noch auf der Festplatte? Über PN würde ich mich sehr freuen!

@Gerrit:
Eine passende CT hatte ich fast schon gekauft, bin dann aber wegen meiner Bedenken zurückgetreten. 
Dumm eigentlich, die werden ja immer mal wieder gesucht...

Als Alternativen habe ich jetzt eine schwarze Syncros oder eine schwarze XY. Letztere wäre schöner, da mit Setback: dann bräuchte ich keinen 150+ mm Vorbau zu verbauen. Auf der anderen Seite hätte ich ungern Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze jeweils von unterschiedlichen Herstellern... 
Gabs eigentlich von Raceface '96 bereits Vorbauten?


PS: Die Syncros ist eine '92er oder '93er. Wenn da jemand eine '96er zum Tausch hätte könnte ich period-correcter bleiben


----------



## MKAB (11. Juni 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Gabs eigentlich von Raceface '96 bereits Vorbauten?



Okay, offenbar gibt es den Raceface "SyStem" unverändert immernoch z.T. sogar neu zu kaufen... 
Leider immer zu kurz oder mit derbem Rise (außerdem 90g schwerer als ein vergleichbarer Cattlehead)


----------



## MKAB (11. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein Foto von den 2 Neuzugängen:







Danke an Moritz und Brett!!


----------



## Kint (11. Juni 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Aber das auf dem Foto bist doch garnicht du
> ...



nein aber es ist mein Rad. Extrapolier mal Zaskar in 20" plus XY post auf max zur Schrittlänge und dann weiter zum Gewicht  

topic:
Kalloy. Wahlweise Acor oder Mounty. Xtasy dürfte auch noch period correct sein. Die erfüllen alle deine Ansprüche. 

Ansonsten gabs damals nur drei Firmen die das noch taten, Syncros und Roox und Raceface. Alle mit leichten Abstrichen bei einem oder mehreren deiner Punkte. 

Andersrum: Was genau heisst den period correct für dich ?  96-98 ? 
Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen war das Xizang in D nur als techshop rahmen,  nicht als Komplettrad erhältlich, 97 gabs das offiziell sogar gar nicht in D. Aber angenommen es wäre komplett erhältlich gewesen, dann wäre die Austattung sicherlich dem Zaskar (LE) vergleichbar gewesen. 
1995 wäre der Rahmen als Komplettbike mit Syncros ausgestattet gewesen, dazu einen Titec Titanium Lenker.
1996 dann Kore. Titec Lenker, 1997 dito, auch 98 war das so. 
Wobei man bei den Lenkern recht flexibel war, LTS, STS etc gabs von Azonic über titec bis kore so ziemlich alles, auch GT Kalloy. 

der SyStem kam (zusammen mit der Thomson übrigens) 98 auf den Markt und war auch eher nicht als reines Superleichtprodukt gedacht. Man warb sogar damit dass er "nicht geschweisst und dadurch haltbarer" war. Gabs in kurz als "DH" und in lang als "XC".

An sich gehört er aber eher nicht an ein GT. GT hatte immer einen Hang zu kalifornischen Firmen, Ac, Titec, Azonic, Kore, alles CA -USA.
Kore war besonders interessant, weil die Elite Serie quasi aus der Presse direkt an die Rahmen fallen konnten, da Kore in Santa Ana sass, und die lower end Sparte auch in Taiwan. 
Als man dann Syncros übernommen hatte wanderten deren Produkte  wieder an die Bikes. 

Du könntst also mit Syncros Stütze, Lenker und Vorbau was passendes zusammenstellen, alles recht leicht und ausreichend lang. Wenn der Vorbau zu voluminös ist könnte man da auf einen GT Cromo fliflop Vorbau ausweichen, die waren 96 an den nicht ganz Highend noch üblich. Auch der kore Elite ist optisch minimal leichter. 

Wie gesagt, in D wäre Roox ne gute Wahl, da gabs nen Ti vorbau, Ti oder Alu Lenker, dann ne 400er S4 Stütze. Der Vorbau dürfte nicht ganz einfach zu finden sein. 

Ich finde meine Raceface Sachen ausreichend leicht. 

Aber generell: leicht und lang/belastbar das beisst sich eh.
Die gezeigte Raceface ist aber zu neu  wegen dem Logo. Und generell würde ich ne Setback nur dann verbauen wenn Du das setback auch benötigst - also eher auf die Pedalachse bezogen, nicht auf die Vorbaulänge. Die Stütze gabs afair auch ohne Setback ist aber noch seltener. 

Thomson ist interessant macht aber keine Lenker. Die Stütze wäre ganz knapp period correct.

edit:
Ich musste das mal korrigieren - ich hab da gestern bissle Müll geschrieben. Shogun hat hier gar nix zu suchen


----------



## smokers_delight (12. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte nicht drauf rumreiten, aber ich hab die silberne Salsa SHAFT Anfang der 90er für mein zweites Zaskar aus USA importiert. Deswegen weiß ich sicher, dass es die damals so gab. Für mein aktuelles Zaskar Expert (hätt ich bloß nie diesen Rahmenkompromiss gemacht *Seufz*) schau ich mich grade nach einem Post um und weiß weder ein noch aus: absenkbar? Carbon? Doch wieder nach einer silbernen SHAFT suchen?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Juni 2011)

Ich hab noch ne schwarze Shaft, leider verbogen  Das ist mir bei Syncros noch nie passiert 
Grüsse Franky


----------



## MKAB (13. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Input 


Kint schrieb:


> Andersrum: Was genau heisst den period correct für dich ?  96-98 ?



Bei einigen Teilen wird das sowieso nicht gehen, aber schon so 95-97, plusminus 1 Jahr also etwa.

MIST! Ist die XY also zu neu  


Kint schrieb:


> Du könntst also mit Syncros Stütze, Lenker und Vorbau was passendes zusammenstellen, alles recht leicht und ausreichend lang.



So wird das jetzt auch erstmal gemacht. Habe 3 verschiedene Cattleheads zum Pulvern gegeben, dann kann ich zwischen 140 und 160mm den raussuchen, der dann am besten passt. Dann brauchts auch keine XY mit Setback und ich kann eine schicke Syncros-Sattelstütze nehmen. Als Lenker wird aber diese Titec 118 Kopie genommen, gefällt mir und ist noch ausreichend leicht 

Ich habe auch erstmal meine Pläne bezüglich der extravaganten Decal-Eloxalteile-Kombi aufgeschoben. Naja, aufschieben _müssen_... 

Also wirds wohl doch erstmal keine Überraschungen geben 
Aber der Flitzer soll ja auch mal fertigwerden und später - wenn wieder Geld da ist - kann ich immer noch in Extrawürste und Moots-Teile investieren.

Die Gabel geht jetzt erstmal an einen geschätzten Forumskollegen zum chemischen Entlacken, dann zum Pulvern.

Irgendwann werden dann auch mal die Teilchen aus den USA eintrudeln, dann wirds hier richtig weitergehen...

Danke schonmal an alle fürs Mitmachen und die Infos


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Juni 2011)

Marcus,
es kann weitergehen 





Franky


----------



## MKAB (21. Juni 2011)

Frank, Du bist der Beste  

Die Gabel sieht ja mal richtig geil aus, so schon!!

Vielleicht lasse ich sie erstmal so?

DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE !!!!

Schon auf dem Weg zu mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Juni 2011)

Nee, die musst Du schon schwärzen, ist ziemlich unregelmässig


----------



## MKAB (21. Juni 2011)

Aus Amerika ist auch einiges angekommen, es wird also nicht mehr so lange dauern:





Kanns kaum abwarten endlich mal ein Titan-Rad zu bewegen 

Wie Christian das einmal so treffend gesagt hat:


zaskar-le schrieb:


> Auf dieses Fahrgefühl freue ich mich seit Jahren


----------



## MKAB (21. Juni 2011)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Nee, die musst Du schon schwärzen, ist ziemlich unregelmässig



Hast ja Recht - geht dann sofort zum Pulvern, Schwarz Hochglanz steht auf dem Speiseplan


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Juni 2011)

Eben, passt auch besser bei dem GTier


----------



## Kruko (21. Juni 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Aus Amerika ist auch einiges angekommen, es wird also nicht mehr so lange dauern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Paket. Von Aspire??


----------



## MKAB (21. Juni 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Von Aspire??



Genau! Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


MKAB schrieb:


> Dieses Mal haben sie gratis so versendet weil wir so lange auf die "out-of-stock"-Teile warten mussten.
> Das hat nicht nur ne Menge Geld gespart, sondern war (dann) auch noch superflink (4 Werktage) und keine Probleme mit dem Zoll
> 
> 
> ...



Hat jetzt aber eben gerade der kadaverfleisch gemeint, dass Zoll wohl doch noch dazu kommt... 

Egal, das Zeug ist es wert


----------



## smokers_delight (22. Juni 2011)

Zoll ab  150,-, EUSt ab  35,-, denk ich. Gestern meinen roten NoThread (Sotto Voce) beim Zoll abgeholt. Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf.


----------



## Kruko (22. Juni 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Hat jetzt aber eben gerade der kadaverfleisch gemeint, dass Zoll wohl doch noch dazu kommt...



Du bekommst von Fedex noch eine Rechnung. Auf dieser Rechnung steht neben Zoll und Steuer auch eine Bearbeitungsgebühr von Fedex (war zumindest bei mir so). Fedex erhebt diese Gebühr, weil sie es Dir verzollt haben. Da Du aber Fedex nicht beauftragt hast, musst Du dies nicht bezahlen. Dies findest Du auch im www. Ich habe es nach meiner Recherche so gehandhabt und zumindest danach nie eine Mahnung bekommen.


----------



## MadProetchen (23. Juni 2011)

Moin Männer, Moin MKAB

Ich muss sagen, daß ich sehr beeindruckt bin, 
wieviel Mühe Du dir gibst 
bezüglich der Erforschung der Historie des Rahmens 
und natürlich auch von den Gedanken zur Teileauswahl, 
etc, etc....
und daß Du uns an dem Ganzen teilhaben lässt.

Das Kompliment geht auch an die anderen Threadteilnehmer, die Dir hier mit Rat und Tat zu Seite stehen

Macht echt Spass hier mitzulesen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden.

schönen Feiertag noch und weiterhin Glück auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (25. Juni 2011)

@Mad: Dankeschön 

Die Tage ist mal wieder was eingetroffen.

Auch wenn man noch so viel Geld/Zeit/Geduld hat, lassen sich manche Teile an einem Classic-Bike einfach nicht period-correct umsetzen. Das sieht natürlich bei jedem und je nach gedachtem Einsatzzweck dann mehr oder weniger so aus, bei mir sind es aber u.a. Reifen, Schläuche, Brems- und Schaltzüge. Obwohl sich bei den Reifen eventuell auch noch was tut gerade 

Naja, und dann bei mir - mit Schuhgröße 47 - eben auch die Pedale...

Klar würde ich auch gerne schicke und time-correcte XT's oder XC Pro's fahren (die Kategorie wird mWn häufig als "Trekking-Pedale" bezeichnet), aber das ist und war mir einfach nix. Bin früher etwas BMX gefahren und daher bin ich große Plattformen einfach gewohnt. Bei den üblichen "kleinen" MTB-Pedalen bin ich viel zu oft schmerzhaft abgerutscht und fühle mich damit nicht mehr sicher. Das Zaskar hat deshalb ja bereits recht "massive" Plattformpedale bekommen, da passt das auch eher zum Rahmen.

Für das Xizang war die Suche leider nicht so einfach... 

Mein Ziel ist ja hier, neben Konzeptpassung und gedachtem Einsatzzweck (kein Eisdielenflitzer) etwas möglichst leichtes zu finden. Da ist die Auswahl bei bärentatzigen oder plattformigen Pedalen - die dabei auch nicht gleich aussehen, als ob sie für ein 17kg-DH-Monstrum gemacht wären sondern zum feinen Titan-Geröhr passen - schon sehr überschaubar. Vor allem bei eingeschänktem Budget (ich habe keine 100, 150 oder 200 Euro für Pedalen übrig). 

Sprich: ich habe genau 3 (in Worten: drei) Kandidaten gefunden!

Einer davon war nicht mehr lieferbar, meine Favoriten (die "BLB Flatliner") wurden zwar als "sehr leicht" angepriesen, wogen dann aber doch 426g  und sahen - entgegen den Produktfotos, die man überall im www findet - doch sehr klobig aus. Also viel Hin- und Herschickerei, Warten auf Lieferbarkeitszusagen usw...

Am Ende sind es diese geworden:





Die "Rockman Simple Cage"***  

Meiner Meinung nach ein perfekter Kompromiss aus schlanker Linie, großer Fläche und mit 297g noch akzeptablem Gewicht. 
Industriegelagerte Achsen, CNC Aluminiumkäfig und - da sie aus dem Freeride-/Trialbereich kommen - auch stabil genug 

Einzig das glänzende Silber der Käfige stört mich etwas, vielleicht gehen die also mit zum Pulvern, wenn die Gabel eingetroffen ist...

Naja und auf die East-LA-Gangstaschrift-Aufdrucke hätte ich verzichten können, aber was 100%iges gibt es wohl nie.


Schönes Wochenende euch allen und Danke für das Interesse!


***Edit: Die Pedale werden offenbar auch unter dem Namen Rockman "Single Cage" bzw. "Single Caged" angeboten


----------



## MKAB (25. Juni 2011)

Die Pedale werden bestimmt ein Spalter 

Aber da immer mal wieder nach leichten Plattformpedalen gesucht wird, hier nochmal 2 Fotos:



 

 

Habe den Tip dazu auch hier aus dem Forum, insgesamt ist die Informationslage dazu nME aber insgesamt (auch im www) sehr dürftig...


----------



## MKAB (25. Juni 2011)

Okay, zurück zum GT 

Ich habe da ein kleines Luxusproblem, bei dem ich bitte eure Hilfe bräuchte:
ein Vorbesitzer hatte einen Canti-Sockel mit falschem Gewinde in den Rahmen "genötigt" 

Zum Glück ist das Gewinde im Rahmen noch in Ordnung, ich konnte mit etwas Mühe einen korrekten Ersatz reindrehen.

Aus reiner Dekadenz würde ich die Sockel irgendwann mal gegen welche aus Titan ersetzen wollen. Zum Beispiel die hier.
Das bringt immerhin eine Gewichtsersparnis von guten und nicht zu unterschätzenden 14g 
Ganz abgesehen vom Prestige und dem Understatement-Faktor LOL
 
*Problem*: ich weiß nicht, wie die Maße des Sockels sein müssen. 

Also Größe und Gewindelänge oder Gewindesteigung (z.B. M10x1.0 oder M8x1.5...)

Bei uns in den LBS (örtlichen Fahrradläden) greift der "Meister" dann in eine große Schachtel, holt 2-3 unterschiedliche Cantisockel raus, vergleicht kurz mit Augenmaß und gibt den, der am ehesten passt. Ich kenne mich mit "Schrauben" leider überhaupt nicht aus, kann also die Gewindesteigung und die Größe nicht selbst bestimmen 

Habe hier mal 3 Fotos dazu gemacht. 
Auf dem ersten ist links der alte (falsche ) Cantisockel, rechts der passende.





Auf den nächsten Fotos habe ich versucht, die Maße erkennbar darzustellen. 
Die Fotos sind nochmal hochauflösender im Album.





Die "Stärke" bzw. der Durchmesser am Gewinde beträgt etwa 0,99cm.
Kann ich deshalb also von einer M10 Größe ausgehen 





Der Abstand zwischen den Gewindegängen beträgt 1mm (wenn das so richtig gemessen ist) - was bedeutet das für die Steigung? 
Dass es sich um ein sog. "Feingewinde" und kein Standardgewinde handelt habe ich bereits rausgefunden...

Ich weiß, sowas von Fotos "abzulesen" ist wahrscheinlich nicht optimal möglich  
Aber vielleicht musste ja schonmal jemand Ersatz kaufen und weiß deshalb die Maße...

*Wer kann bitte helfen?

*Danke schonmal 
.


----------



## Kruko (25. Juni 2011)

Das Gewinde ist , wenn Du Dich nicht vermessen hast, M10 x 1  Es gibt aber Gewindelehren, womit Du die Steigung genau messen kannst.


----------



## MKAB (30. Juni 2011)

@gt-heini: Danke 

Es hat sich auch völlig unverhofft ein weiteres wichtiges Teil gefunden:






Herzlichen Dank, dass du da an mich gedacht hast Christof!!


----------



## MKAB (30. Juni 2011)

Die von Frank entlackte Gabel ist mittlerweile beim Pulvern - Danke dafür nochmals 

Mit dabei sind 3 Vorbauten mit Längen zwischen 130 und 160mm... 
Weiter gehts dann, sobald diese Teile im schwarzen Hochglanz-Kleidchen wieder bei mir sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (2. Juli 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ... Es gibt aber Gewindelehren, womit Du die Steigung genau messen kannst.



sowas sähe dann so aus:




richtig genau ist das auch nicht immer, da lediglich eine optische Kontrolle. Der Fehler wird dann häufig einer, wenn zb. verschiedene Gewindearten und Flankenprofile gemixed werden bzw zur Auswahl stehen, Gewinde sind ein recht weites und relativ unübersichtliches Feld. 

am schnellsten kann man ein Gewinde eingrenzen über den Kernlochdurchmesser und den Nenndurchmesser. Dazu dann noch die Gewindesteigung. 

Einen guten Überlick gibts hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewinde

eine Liste nach Massen aufsteigend sortiert hier:
http://www.watchman.dsl.pipex.com/thread.html

und eine relaitv umfassende Auflistung hier:
http://www.gewinde-normen.de/


----------



## Rahbari (11. Juli 2011)

Tolles Projekt! Ich werde es besonders genau verfolgen, da in Kürze wohl auch ein 19 Zoll-Xizang zu mir kommen sollte...

Zwei Fragen:

1) Womit hast Du den Rahmen poliert und mit welchem Ergebnis?

2) Hast Du eine Quelle für Decals? Bei ebay US gibt es zur Zeit nur die aus ca. 1992 (Xizang auf Unterrohr)


----------



## MKAB (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo Rahbari,

Glückwunsch (dann) zu deinem Xizang 

Wo hast du es denn her bekommen? Ich musste fast 3 Jahre nach der Größe suchen...

Zu deinen Fragen:
Den Rahmen habe ich erst mit NevrDull behandelt - das bringt aber nicht wirklich was.
Jetzt hat man mir das hier empfohlen:





Gibts im gut sortierten Autozubehörhandel oder in Motorradshops. ATU hat es z.B. aber leider nicht...
Soll angeblich auch gegen leichte Kratzer helfen. Ich werde es die Tage mal ausprobieren. Objektive Ergebnisse
 sind mMn immer etwas schwer darzustellen, da die Sichtbarkeit von Kratzern oder Oberflächenunregelmäßigkeiten
ja auch immer vom Blickwinkel und Licht abhängig ist. Aber subjektive Erfahrungen kann ich gerne berichten dann 

Wegen der Decals kannst du dich vertrauensvoll an tomasius wenden - der ist hier im Forum einer _der_ Decal-Gurus. 

Was für ein Baujahr ist dein Xizang denn? Bitte Fotos dann! Hast du schon eine Idee, welche Decals es sein  sollen?

Sonst findest du im Album von Tom bestimmt einige Anregungen...


----------



## MKAB (11. Juli 2011)

Achja, die Pedalkäfige sind nun vom Pulvern zurück:





Ich finde sie super 


Weiter gehts schon sehr bald. Im Prinzip sind alle Teile für den ersten Aufbau vorhanden und es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund für weitere Verzögerungen..

Obwohl: 
Ich habe mich doch endlich dazu entscheiden können, einen Montageständer zu kaufen, auch um den Aufbau des Xizangs richtig zelebrieren zu können. 
Der sollte hoffentlich morgen eintreffen, dann wird erstmal poliert.  Danach werden die Decals angebracht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vorher muss ich leider noch die unglaubliche Unordnung in meinem Bikezimmer aufräumen, hab ich aber richtig Bock zu... 

Bis bald!


Achja: Kint, vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen bzgl. der Gewinde (hätte ich jetzt fast vergessen)


----------



## Rahbari (11. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antworten!

Den Rahmen habe ich hier übers Forum gefunden, ca. 3 Tage suchen! War ein zusammengestelltes Komplettbike; da mir aber die Ausstattung nicht so zusagte habe ich nur den Rahmen genommen (und ein paar hübsche Ringlé Schnellspanner). Details dann später, wenn ich den Rahmen habe. Zudem brauche ich noch grünes Licht von meiner Freundin...

Ich hätte im Nachbarthread noch eine abschließende Frage zur Rahmenhöhe. In der Seriennummer - die nicht immer aussagekräftig ist - kommt wohl eine 18 vor. Von den Maßgen müsste es aber eher 19 sein...

Mit den Decals wird es wohl etwas schwieriger. Zumindest die 95er hatte Tom nicht. Und bei ebay US meldet sich auch keiner.


----------



## MKAB (11. Juli 2011)

Die 95er Decals sind die blau-weiß-gelben.

Soweit ich weiß kann man die nicht nachmachen, u.a. weil die "ausgefranste" Outline so schwierig zu vektorisieren ist. 
Da meins vermutlich auch ein 95er ist habe ich da schon eine Weile gesucht - leider aber noch nie solche Repros irgendwo gesehen...


----------



## Rahbari (11. Juli 2011)

Bei meinem Rahmen sind die ganzen "GT" gelb. Das "Xizang" am Oberrohr ist ab. Kann man daraus das Baujahr irgendwie ableiten? Ich dachte, es seien die 95er...


----------



## MKAB (11. Juli 2011)

"Gelb" oder "Neongelb"? Outline-Farbe? Sonst mal die GT-Kataloge durchsehen...

Aber Decals sind nicht so gut geeignet, um ein Baujahr zweifelsfrei zu bestimmen. Kann ja auch ein Repro-Satz sein.

Lies mal ab Post #3 auf der ersten Seite in diesem Thread, da habe ich mit Hilfe der anderen hier schonmal versucht eine Baujahrbestimmung durchzuführen... Bestimmte Eigenschaften des Rahmens geben beispielsweise bessere Hinweise


----------



## Rahbari (12. Juli 2011)

Hi,

das Autosol habe ich mir nun auf Verdacht auch mal bestellt...

Mein Rahmen ist doch nur ein 18er. Das dürfte aber auch langen. Einen 18er hättest Du vermutlich auch früher bekommen, denke ich. Wobei gerade in den Verkaufsthread bei Retrobike UK die 19er überwiegen.

Ich stelle Bilder ein, wenn der Rahmen da ist. Dann hoffe ich auf Hilfe zu Baujahr und zutreffende Decals.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und Spaß bei Deinem Projekt!


----------



## MKAB (12. Juli 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Wobei gerade in den Verkaufsthread bei Retrobike UK die 19er Ã¼berwiegen



Naja, den Eindruck hatte/habe ich eigentlich eher nicht. 

Da ist das eine was supernobel aufgebaut ist und Ã¼ber 2000â¬ kosten soll (dafÃ¼r auch schon seit Jahren nicht verkauft ist).
Dann eins, wo der Rahmen gestrahlt wurde wut und ein Riss repariert wurde. 
Und dann noch eins, dass nur komplett verkauft wurde (jenseits von 1300â¬) - und da sind wir bereits im Februar 2010...

Drum herum vorwiegend 16- und 18-zÃ¶llige.

Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass es jetzt auf einmal so einfach gehen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (12. Juli 2011)

Sorry, Du hast sicher Recht! Jedenfalls toll, dass Du endlich den 19" bekommen hast!

Bin mir noch unsicher, ob ich mich jetzt "richtig" in die Unkosten stürzen soll (nur NOS- und Titan-Zeugs, Chris King Steuersatz etc.) oder doch eher mittleres Niveau (ca. 500 Euro für alles außer dem Rahmen). Aber ich will Deinen Thread nicht mit meinen Überlegungen belasten.

Freue mich auf Deine weiteren Erfahrungen, insbes. zur Politur und dem Design-Schema (buntes CNC-Zeugs oder Syncros-Schwarz). Bin da auch noch nicht so richtig weiter.


----------



## MKAB (14. Juli 2011)

Polierarbeiten dauern bei ersten kleinen Erfolgen noch an...

Aber die Tage soll dann auch folgendes verbaut werden:





Deshalb eine *wichtige Frage:*

Welche Montagepaste benutzt ihr oder was könnt ihr empfehlen, wenn man Stahl oder Alu in Titan einschrauben will?

Habe bis jetzt die Tips "Auf jeden Fall Kupferpaste!" und "Auf keinen Fall Kupferpaste! Shimano Anti-Seize reicht völlig..." bekommen 

Danke schonmal und schönen Abend noch!
Marcus


----------



## epic2006 (16. Juli 2011)

Nimm Titanschrauben. Ich hab normales Fett genommen, für die Sattelstütze und die Vorbauklemmung Dynamic Montagepaste, die erhöht etwas den Reibwert.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MKAB (16. Juli 2011)

Danke für deine Hilfe Gerrit 

Der Plan ist, nach und nach alles Mögliche mit Titan zu tunen (Schrauben, Cantibolzen, u.U. Gabel). Aber erst, wenn das Budget es wieder zulässt...


Habe jetzt mal etwas recherchiert bzgl. der *Kupferpaste:*

Den mMn am plausibelsten klingenden und von vielen in einschlägigen Foren im WWW geteilten Ansatz fasst folgendes hilfreiche Zitat eines offenbar etwas genervten Forumskollegen zusammen:



checky schrieb:


> BOAAH
> wie oft denn noch ?
> 
> handelsübliche Kupferpaste ist entwickelt & hergestellt um genau das angesprochene Problem zu unterbinden:
> ...



Für Interessierte: wichtige Stichwörter in diesem Zusammenhang sind "Kaltverschweißung" bzw. "Kontakterrosion"...


----------



## MKAB (16. Juli 2011)

Das im LBS für kleines Geld erhältliche Mittel der Wahl:





Die Rückseite verrät Folgendes:
"_Prevents galling, galvanic corrosion, and cold welding of all metals.
Withstands extreme pressures and heat, resists chemicals and will 
not wash off. Especially effective on titanium and aluminum._"

Normales Fett bzw. Shimano Anti-Seize wird auch oft genannt - ist auf jeden Fall besser als nichts 


Demnächst wieder mehr hier (z.Zt. steht Decal-Kleben an)...


----------



## cleiende (16. Juli 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Naja und auf die East-LA-Gangstaschrift-Aufdrucke hätte ich verzichten können, aber was 100%iges gibt es wohl nie.



Schonmal mit Aceton an die Schrift rangegangen? Hilft bei fast jedem Aufdruck...



MKAB schrieb:


> Demnächst wieder mehr hier (z.Zt. steht Decal-Kleben an)...



Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen Fäden mittels Tesa als "Hilfslinien" anzubringen!


----------



## MKAB (16. Juli 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Schonmal mit Aceton an die Schrift rangegangen? Hilft bei fast jedem Aufdruck...



Da hätte ich Angst, dass das Eloxal drum herum auch verblassen würde...?



cleiende schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen Fäden mittels Tesa als "Hilfslinien" anzubringen!



Das ist ein guter Tip, Danke! Ich probiere es gerade mit aufgeklebten Hilfslinien. 
Nehme dafür billiges Elektro-Isolierband (das geht ganz leicht & rückstandsfrei wieder ab).


----------



## Kint (16. Juli 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen Fäden mittels Tesa als "Hilfslinien" anzubringen!



wb. Schönen Urlaub gehabt ? 

Hilfsmittel sind definitv eine gute Idee. Kreppband usw geht auch gut. 
Manche Kleberarten kann man mit Spülmittellösung aufbringen dann lassen Sie sich noch verschieben. 

Idealstandard Fett macht genau das selbe wie Kupferpaste, ist nur etwas weniger beständig - was aber kein Problem darstellen sollte wenn man ab und an nachfettet. 
Das sind Glaubensfragen. 
Alternativen zur Kupferpaste gäbs dann noch Alupaste (= das gleiche in Alu) dann noch Keramikpasten, zb diese das ist prinzipiell das gleiche nur eben mit Keramikteilchen statt Kupferteilchen. 
Keramikpaste hat gegenüber den ansonsten identischen Metallpasten den Vorteil dass es eben keine metallteilchen enthält und somit jedwede elektrolytische Reaktion komplett unterbindet. 

Aber ganz ehrlich: Sowas ist bei Radnaben von Autos relevant aber nicht bei den mechanisch quasi unbeanspruchten Biketeilen.
Und ne halbwegs regelmäßige Wartung ist besser als das teuerste Fett.


----------



## MKAB (16. Juli 2011)

@Kint:
Du hast sicherlich recht.
Aber hier soll ja auch ne Geschichte erzÃ¤hlt werden, deshalb die kleinen Details am Rande 


Die Decals sind mittlerweile verklebt:



 

 

Fisselige Arbeit und ich hab bÃ¶s geschwitzt... Aber nun passt es einigermaÃen!

Der neue StÃ¤nder ist Ã¼brigens nicht schlecht. Habe mich fÃ¼r das Modell "Boss S3000" entschieden, weil es klappbar ist und ich im Moment leider noch keine richtige Bastelbude habe. Im BÃ¼ro kann deswegen nicht immer so ein Monstrum aufgebaut stehen bleiben. Gibts fÃ¼r um die 65â¬. Vorteile: schnell zusammenzuklappen und wegzustellen, Preis/Leistung stimmt. Nachteile: etwas wackelig z.B. bei Polierarbeiten (mÃ¼sste man die FÃ¼Ãe beschwerden dann), Greifarm nicht horizontal schwenkbar und eben nicht gerade high-end... 

Die TrÃ¤gerfolien bleiben Ã¼brigens zum Schutz erstmal dran und werden dann feierlich vor Inbetriebnahme entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (16. Juli 2011)

Ähm, klebt der XIZANG Schriftzug nicht etwas weit oben?



ist zwar eh zu spät und ich will auch nicht klugschei??en....


----------



## MKAB (17. Juli 2011)

@epic2006:
Im Prinzip hast du recht, ja.

Aber mir persönlich gefällt es so besser (u.a. weil ich es nicht so schön finde, dass der "Titanium"-Schriftzug so hinter den Kurbeln verschwindet. 
Auch werde ich erstmal nicht die Onza-Sponsoren-Aufkleber drauf machen (die hebe ich mir schön auf) - dann sieht es so (= etwas mittiger
 ausgerichtet) mMn einfach "stimmiger" aus. Ich habe auch versucht, eine Linie mit dem OR-Schriftzug vertikal zu bekommen.
Ähnlich wie bei dem "LE"-Xizang. Das zusätzliche "LE"-Decal wäre mir aber zuviel des Guten gewesen, deswegen eben so...

Die Decals sind ja auch nicht 100%ig original (OR-Decal war damals anders), deswegen finde ich es schon okay 

Zur Veranschaulichung (du wirst es schon kennen) hier 2 Bilder aus den 1992er Sport-Import- und TechShop-Katalogen:



 



Wie du es gemacht hast finde ich es natürlich auch sehr schön!
Nur wird meins sowieso deinem schon recht ähnlich sehen (wird sich dann später nochmal ändern ), da sind hier und da
 kleine Akzente gar nicht verkehrt...

Schönen Sonntag euch!


----------



## epic2006 (17. Juli 2011)

Passt schon, ist ja auch Dein Bike und eh eher custom aufgebaut. Ich persönlich steh ja mehr auf understatement, daher versteckt sich bei mir das TITANIUM immer mal wieder hinter der Kurbel


----------



## Rahbari (1. August 2011)

Geht's voran? 

Bei mir zwar schon aber nicht schnell genug.


----------



## MKAB (1. August 2011)

Oh ja, es ist soweit fertig und ich war heute bei strahlendem Wetter
6 Stunden unterwegs (---> Jungfernfahrt). Demnächst gibts Fotos und
erste Fahreindrücke. Ich hab z.Zt. nur einfach keine Zeit, mehr zu berichten...

Eins vorweg:  

Wie gehts bei deinem voran? 

Ich habe übrigens schwarze Original-GT-Sattelklemmen bekommen, genau
wie die, die "serienmäßig" an vielen Xizangs verbaut waren. Fotos folgen noch. 

Bei Interesse --> PN


----------



## MKAB (4. August 2011)

Der Thread nähert sich langsam seinem Ende 


...obwohl? Eigentlich eher 

Das Xizang ist in dem für jetzt geplanten Aufbau fertig und wurde auch schon ausgeführt:





Ein paar kleine Veränderungen wird es aber noch geben:
-Der Sattel wird doch gegen einen Flite getauscht da mir der GT GelLite zu "wuchtig" baut.
-Die Reifen werden für die Alltagstauglichkeit noch gegen leichtere Blackwalls getauscht.

Insgesamt würde ich das Setup so als (für mich) nahezu perfekt beschreiben. Die 950er-Komponenten funktionieren einwandfrei, das XTR-Grau passt irgendwie und entgegen meiner Befürchtungen in seiner "Gruppen-Gesamtheit" doch richtig gut zum Titan-Rahmen, die Paul V-Brakes mussten einfach sein, passen optisch nicht nur hervorragend zum schmalen Geröhr sondern "performen" auch super wie gewohnt.

Lediglich die Sattelstütze quietscht und knarzt noch, da muss ich wohl nochmal mit Montagefett ran...

Das Xizang an sich fährt sich traumhaft!! 
Gut beim Antritt (ich hatte mehr Flex im Tretlagerbereich erwartet), sehr wendig aber trotzdem spurtreu. 
Dabei aber nicht so bockhart wie das Zaskar. Bei buckeligen Abfahrten rüttelts natürlich trotzdem ganz schön.
Ein etwas niedrigerer Reifendruck hat sich als angenehm erwiesen 

Trotz der mit diesem Setup noch über 10kg fühlt es sich deutlich leichter an. 
Mit den geplanten Änderungen ist dann aber auch das erhoffte Ziel von unter 10kg (9,4) erreicht. 

Den 160mm-0°-Vorbau habe ich durch 2 kleine Spacer etwas "entschärft", die Länge ist aber durchaus fahrbar da das Xizang offenbar
einen etwas steileren Steuerrohrwinkel hat als z.B. das Zaskar. Da waren mir (bzw. meinem Rücken) nämlich schon 150mm zu viel.

Die Alugabel ist bis jetzt gut "gelaufen": kein "Flattern" bzw. großartiges Flexen beim Bremsen. 
Ob dieser erste Eindruck so bleibt wird die langfristige Nutzung des Bikes zeigen.

Die ODI Attack -Griffe hätte ich mir weniger angenehm vorgestellt. Nach der ersten, fast 6-stündigen Ausfahrt bin ich aber positiv überrascht.

Insgesamt also ein wirklich tolles Mountainbike, vielleicht sogar mein "Exit-Bike"??

Für die, die sich für die verbauten Teile bzw. die einzelnen Gewichte interessieren, habe ich mal eine Übersicht aufgestellt:





Rechts die Aufbauvariante wie sie oben auf dem Foto zu sehen ist, links die leichtere und alltagstauglichere. 
Rot habe ich mal die Teile markiert, wo ich am ehesten noch Gewicht-Einsparpotenzial sehe. 

Wenn ihr noch andere Tips habt (bitte ohne Carbonempfehlungen oder Zweitjoberfordernis) wäre ich dafür natürlich sehr dankbar!


Dankbar bin ich auch für die viele Unterstützung hier im GT-Bereich, aber auch von den netten Leuten aus dem Classic-Forum!


*Vielen Dank* also für euer Interesse, Tips, Mitmachen, Unterstützen, Helfen und Teile 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (4. August 2011)

Achso: ich fände es schön, wenn das nicht das Ende dieses Threads wäre.

Soll heißen, dass ich vielleicht hin und wieder immer mal über neu verbaute Parts berichte oder Fotos von Touren poste.

Genauso kann sich jeder andere Xizang-Besitzer oder -Interessierte eingeladen fühlen, hier Fragen zu stellen oder seine Erfahrungen zu posten 

.


----------



## Rahbari (4. August 2011)

Glückwunsch! Das Xizang ist ganz herrlich geworden! Deine Fahrerlebnisse machen mich sehr gespannt...

Wir haben in vielen Dingen den gleichen Geschmack: Auch ich verfolge bei meinem Xizang - zumindest derzeit - das Schema "schwarze Syncros-Teile" und gelbe Schalt-/Bremszüge. Bei mir wird das ganze allerdings Verkehrs-Gelb - passend zur Judy und zu den 95er Decals. Aus Gewichtsersparnisgründen und um nicht zu viel verschiedene Farben zu haben, nehme ich auch Black-Wall-Reifen. Flite sowieso.

Ein Bild von der anderen Seite, wo man Kurbel und Schaltwerk sieht, würde mich übrigens auch interessieren. Zudem ein paar Nachaufnahmen von Highlights wie den Ausfallenden mit XTR, den Bremshebeln etc.


----------



## MKAB (4. August 2011)

Dankeschön!



Rahbari schrieb:


> Zudem ein paar Nachaufnahmen von Highlights wie den Ausfallenden mit XTR, den Bremshebeln etc.



...kommt alles noch 

Bin nur gerade die zweite Woche im neuen Job und habe  z.Zt. noch wenig Zeit bzw. Energie, um
dann abends noch groß was zu posten. Der Abschlußpost oben ist da leider erstmal ne Ausnahme 

Das Neongelb bzw. der Aufbau so ist übrigens eher eine "schöne Notlösung".
Wenn Zeit und Geld da ist werde ich irgendwann noch mal was individuelleres draus machen...


Dann bin ich mal auf deins gespannt! 

Wann gehts denn weiter? Hast du inzwischen alle Teile zusammen?


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. August 2011)

Schönes Bike, bis auf:
den klobigen Vorbau und die Kurbeln. Die beiden Teile passen meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.


----------



## Rahbari (4. August 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, bis auf:
> den klobigen Vorbau und die Kurbeln. Die beiden Teile passen meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.



Och, so'n Syncros geht doch immer.  Werde als Vergleich aber nochmal nen gelben Controltech und nen türkisen Ringle ranmachen...

Ich finde die 950er XTR-Kurbeln passend für das Xizang. Natürlich kann man jetzt diskutieren, ob nicht ne XTR 900 insgesamt passender wäre; aber da der Rahmen ja von 1996er ist - kein Problem. Ich werde es mit Syncros-Revos mit den grauen Syncros-Kettenblättern probieren. Leider fehlt mir das mittlere...


----------



## tomasius (5. August 2011)

Sehr schön! 

Tom


----------



## epic2006 (5. August 2011)

Schön geworden! Den Sattel wie angesprochen noch ändern und gut ist. Blackwalls würde ich da nicht draufmachen, schaut für mich immer so ein wenig nach "Einheitsbrei" aus:



(hab kein besseres Bild mit Blackwalls)
Die Laufräder scheinen mir etwas schwer, selbst wenn man das Reifengewicht abzieht, da wäre def. noch Einsparpotential. An meinem Hagan hatte ich Heylightnaben mit Conbrio Felgen 28/32 und knapp 1400g ohne Reifen, absolut alltagstauglich, so man nicht unbedingt die 100Kg Marke knackt.

Dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. August 2011)

Mir ist eigentlich egal zu welcher Gruppe die Kurbeln gehören, ich finde die eckige Form paßt genauso wenig wie der Klobige Vorbau zu den schlanken und eleganten Rahmen.


----------



## bambusrad (5. August 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


>


Probiers mal damit!


----------



## smokers_delight (5. August 2011)

Ich finde generell diese fetten Kurbeln auf halbwegs klassischen Rahmen nicht sonderlich elegant. Hab auf meinem Zaskar ja auch diese dicken HTII-LX-Kurbeln und bin der Meinung, dass die wirklich nur auf absolute oversized Rahmen mit sehr dicken Unterrohren passen. Allein, ich hab bisher noch keine wirklich erschwinglichen Alternativen in HTII gefunden.

Ontopic: Das Xizang sieht davon abgesehen wirklich extremst geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKAB (5. August 2011)

Also erstmal Danke für euer Feedback, auch die kritischen Anmerkungen 



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Mir ist eigentlich egal zu welcher Gruppe die Kurbeln gehören, ich finde die eckige Form paßt genauso wenig wie der Klobige Vorbau zu den schlanken und eleganten Rahmen.



DEIN Geschmack.

Ich persönlich finde die Kurbeln passen hervorragend. Und da ich mit Gepäck auch gut und gerne über 100kg wiege, kann/will ich auch nicht die schicken schlanken Tuning-Kürbelchen, die so beliebt sind, fahren.

Mmn hat hier "Form follows function" noch die Vorteile, dass es erstens mir gut gefällt, es zweitens period-correct ist, ich drittens die Dinger auch wirklich belasten kann und viertens passt es zur ansonsten verbauten Gruppe und fügt sich damit ins Gesamtkonzept.

Und mal ehrlich: "klobig" ist doch wohl wirklich etwas übertrieben bei dem Vorbau 

Durch die Länge von 160mm sieht der mMn erst recht schlank und passend aus. Hatte da nämlich auch erst Bedenken...
Ich würde dir Recht geben, wenn es ein 90er oder 110er Syncros mit Rise und am besten noch hinged wäre. 
Hast du dir mal den "serienmäßigen" bzw. damals häufig verbauten Kore mit den mehr als "uneleganten" Verschraubungen angeschaut? 



bambusrad schrieb:


> Probiers mal damit!



Dankeschön  Das werde ich mal ausprobieren!



smokers_delight schrieb:


> Ich finde generell diese fetten Kurbeln auf halbwegs klassischen Rahmen nicht sonderlich elegant.



Naja, diese "fetten Kurbeln" sind aber die zum Baujahr passenden XTR-Kurbeln und damit sind bestimmt nicht wenige Xizangs - vor allem wenn sie im Race-Einsatz waren - gefahren worden. Spätestens im 97er GT-Katalog sind auch die "schlanken" Rahmensets in der Top-Ausstattung serienmäßig mit diesen Kurbeln gekommen (z.B. das Zaskar LE). HT kam erst viel später und hat wiederum meinem _persönlichen_ Empfinden nach an einem Klassiker nichts zu suchen.

Aber: über Geschmack lässt sich streiten.
Deshalb: jeder wie es ihm gefällt.

Und gut is. /wärs

Schönen Abend


----------



## Kint (7. August 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> ...
> DEIN Geschmack.
> ...



...und auch meiner 
Letzlich zählt die Funktion nicht die Optik, aber ich sehe es genau wie sassy. Je filigraner die Rahmenrohre desto filigraner müssen (für meinen Geschmack) Vorbau und Kurbel sein (Und der Flaschenhalter ... ).

Sicherlich wirkt ein Cattlehead in 150 schlanker als einer in 100 aber dennoch wirkt er meinem Auge zu fett - ich peil da meistens: Durchmesser des Oberrohrs ~ Durchmesser des Vorbaurohrs, und der Syncros ist fetter als selbst das Steuerrohr. 
Grade beim Vorbau gibts da schönere Stahl Alternativen, die aber allesamt nicht Katalog korrekt sind - richtig. 
Wenn das Bike dann hinterher aber nicht gefahren wird (deswegen) hilft der schönste Vorbau aber auch nicht; also: Erlaubt ist was dem Fahrer gefällt. 

Ich persönlich würde wahrscheinlich auch eine Syncros Stütze verbauen, weil ich müsste, aber alleine weil das schon so "ausgelutscht" ist den Schriftzug entfernen... 
Und das Argument: Die FCm950 sind zeitlich passend - das ist interessant in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Decals ca 4 Jahre daneben liegen...

Bei den Pedalen bin ich gespannt ob sie halten, grundsätzlich fahre ich auch gerne Käfigpedale und bin immer an haltbaren und leichten Alternativen interessiert.


----------



## MKAB (7. August 2011)

Nunja, die Geschmäcker sind also offenbar verschieden 


Kint schrieb:


> ...aber alleine weil das schon so "ausgelutscht" ist den Schriftzug entfernen...



"Ausgelutscht", "Einheitsbrei", "0815" usw...:
Das kann ich prinzipiell nachvollziehen. Vor allem wenn man hier im Forum seit vielen Jahren dabei ist und die mehr oder weniger standardmäßig "vorgeschriebenen" oder netter gesagt "empfohlenen" bzw. "weniger bemeckerten" Aufbaupläne und - vorschläge mitbekommt. Ich würde das genauso wie du machen, wenn ich hier z.B. 4 GT's dieser Kategorie in Reihe stehen hätte. Sonst wäre mir das auch zu langweilig und ich würde Akzente setzen wollen oder auch mal experimentieren 

Mir gings bei dem Aufbau aber auch um die Erfüllung eines Jugendtraums. Und damals war für mich persönlich halt Syncros und XTR das Nonplusultra. Natürlich gibt es hier und da Ausnahmen (z.B. die Paul-Hebel oder die Pedalen) - das ist aber einer gewissen subjektiven Alltagstauglichkeitseinschätzung bzw. Vorliebe geschuldet...



Kint schrieb:


> Und das Argument: ... Tatsache, dass die Decals ca 4 Jahre daneben liegen...



Gemeiner Tiefschlag! 
Wenn du einen Satz Decals aus 1994, 95 oder 96 für mich hast: Her damit!

Ist ja auch - wie gesagt - ein _erster_ Aufbau, der zu einem bestimmten Datum (und vor allem mit einem bestimmten Budget) fahrbereit sein sollte. 
Ein sehr viel individuelleres Konzept ist bereits in Planung. Dazu nur eine kurze To-Do-Liste:

-Beschaffung von peridod-correcten Decals
-Deshalb: andauernde Suche bei eBay (weltweit), RBUK, Felnzo...
-Oder: Beschaffung von HQ-Bildern und eigene Repro dieser Decals.
-Dazu: Lernen der entsprechenden Fähigkeiten in Illustrator, Know-How über z.B. Machbarkeit etc..
-Dann: Umsetzung der noch etwas exklusivereren Aufbaupläne
-Heißt: Sparen.

Alles wiederum verbunden mit viel Zeitaufwand und anderen verfügbaren Re$ourcen, also ein eher mittel- bis langfristiges Vorhaben...


In der Zwischenzeit kann ich so - mMn nicht völlig unschön - mit einem tollen Rad aber schonmal fahren und meinem Jugendtraum frönen 

Schönen (Rest-) Sonntag noch!
Marcus


----------



## Kruko (7. August 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> In der Zwischenzeit kann ich so - mMn nicht völlig unschön - mit einem tollen Rad aber schonmal fahren und meinem Jugendtraum frönen



Sehe ich genauso.  Ich finde diese Diskussionen über Flaschenhalter, Vorbauten etc. mittlerweile mehr als überflüssig. Jeder liest hier die Kommentare der Aufbauten und bei jedem wird immer das gleiche angeprangert. Ich kenne hier nicht viele Xizangs, bei denen kein Syncros-Vorbau verbaut ist. Manche montieren sogar eine Syncros Revolution, die wie ich finde noch wuchtiger ist als die 95x XTR-Kurbel.

Ist meine Meinung..

Und nun viel Spaß mit dem edlen Gefährt. Du wirst viel Freude daran haben.


----------



## epic2006 (7. August 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> Alles wiederum verbunden mit viel Zeitaufwand und anderen verfügbaren Re$ourcen, also ein eher mittel- bis langfristiges Vorhaben...
> 
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit kann ich so - mMn nicht völlig unschön - mit einem tollen Rad aber schonmal fahren und meinem Jugendtraum frönen
> ...



Gerade der Zeitaufand macht doch das Hobby des Schraubens aus. Ich finde, ein 2-Wochen Aufbau aus Sicht des Hobby-Auslebens eher langweilig. Du machst das schon.

Und das nicht unschöne Bike lässt sich glaub ich hervorragend genießen und präsentieren.


----------



## Kint (8. August 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> ...
> Gemeiner Tiefschlag!
> ...In der Zwischenzeit kann ich so - mMn nicht völlig unschön - mit einem tollen Rad aber schonmal fahren und meinem Jugendtraum frönen ...



..ja, ne ? War nicht bös gemeint... 
Gegen die Stütze hab ich nix, - wer so viel Auszug braucht der hat quasi keine klassischen Alternativen. Für 10cm Auszug racefeilen verstehe ich diese Wahl aber überhaupt nicht, da brauchts keine "Hardcore" in 425 für. 
Wenn man ein beliebiges VRC Forum aufsucht kann man aber den Eindruck gewinnen früher wären 50% der Bikes mit cattlehead oder Ringle ausgestattet gewesen, und das erinnere ich halt etwas anders. 

Ich kann den letzten Satz, damit den Gedanken hinter dem Bike, seehr gut nachvollziehen, habe mich persönlich dabei sogar noch mehr entfernt, und finde das Bike in seiner Gesamtheit schön gelungen. 
Was ich anmerke ist rein optisch - und da erzeugt das eingestellte Bild mit Skinwalls und neongelben Klebern (die von den Gores noch unterstrichen werden) bei mir einen ganz starken "classic" 91/92er Impuls, und dabei fällt mir die fcm950 und der Syncros besonders auf, bei Blackwalls wäre das wahrscheinlich nicht so sehr der Fall.
Wenn ich implizit aufgefordert werde meine Meinung kundzutun dann mach ich das auch  und sie ändert sich nicht dadurch dass die Mehrheit das anders sieht oder ich sie schon mal geäussert habe. 
Was ich nicht gesagt habe aber ausgesprochen gut finde ist die Wahl des Griplock kings, und der retro Pedale. Passt die hintere Vbrake hülle evtl noch zwischen zwischen das Triangle? Könnte fürn Trail evtl die bessere Wahl sein. 

Viel Spass mit der Feile !


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Passt die hintere Vbrake hülle evtl noch zwischen zwischen das Triangle? Könnte fürn Trail evtl die bessere Wahl sein.



Das sähe meiner Meinng nach ach optisch besser as, neben dem erwähnten Ntzen. Einfach mal samt Bremsarm drch das Triangle fmmeln, dann bracht man den Zg nicht ne z klemmen nd alles passt wie vorher.


----------



## Bullfighter (8. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Bei den Pedalen bin ich gespannt ob sie halten, grundsätzlich fahre ich auch gerne Käfigpedale und bin immer an haltbaren und leichten Alternativen interessiert.



Ich bin auch gespannt ob sie halten.
Bei den Trailern gibt's einen "Broken-Parts-Thread" und da kann man auf den letzten Seiten schon einige solcher Pedalen gebrochen sehen.
OK die Belastung ist eine andere aber ich hätte trotzdem ein sch... Gefühl.
Schön sind die Pedalen aber dennoch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=150981


----------



## Kint (8. August 2011)

Um die Körper hatte ich mir (vor Lektüre des threads - aua.. ) weniger Gedanken gemacht, eher um die Achse/ die Lager. 

Ein Pedalkörper der kaum dicker ist als die 9/16, das ganze beworben mit Industrielagern heisst in meinem Verständnis, dass entweder die Lager oder die Achse extrem dünn ausgelegt sind. Beides Nachteilig für die Dauerhaltbarkeit. Aber wahrscheinlich ist einfach die Aussage Industrielager schmu...oder -auch möglich- tatsächlich mal per Definition korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (9. August 2011)

@ gt-heini 
ich suche noch eine syncros gabelhttp://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/6/0/6/_/large/P8093761.JPG


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2011)

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche. Ich habe keine..


----------



## redsandow (9. August 2011)

hätte  "sogar" schreiben sollen.es geht ja auch um die kurbeln.da sie sich zum pedalgewinde verjüngen und rund sind,wirken sie nicht so wuchtig.finde ich.in natura wirkt vieles auch anders.am weissen 99`team sind 950 verbaut und es schaut super aus.
@MKAB schade das es mit den decals nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## MKAB (9. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Wenn ich implizit aufgefordert werde meine Meinung kundzutun dann mach ich das auch...



Ist ja auch kein Problem, habe mich ja für das Feedback sogar bedankt 



Kint schrieb:


> ... die Wahl des Griplock kings...


Wie hast du denn sofort erkannt, dass das ein GripLock ist?   RESPEKT!



Kint schrieb:


> Passt die hintere Vbrake hülle evtl noch zwischen  zwischen das Triangle? Könnte fürn Trail evtl die bessere Wahl  sein.





epic2006 schrieb:


> Das sähe meiner Meinng nach ach optisch besser as, neben dem erwähnten Ntzen.



Danke für den Tip 
War natürlich so geplant - ich D3pp hab aber die letzte verbliebene Gore-Hülle zu viel gekürzt, so passt es gerade so nicht mehr 
Ein Ersatzschnipsel in entsprechender Länge ist aber bereits ausfindig gemacht und auf dem Weg zu mir, dann wird das noch geändert...



Bullfighter schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gespannt ob sie halten...



Der von dir erwähnte Thread hat mir auch etwas Angst gemacht...
Auf der anderen Seite werde ich damit keine großen Sprünge oder Drops vollführen, sodass ich eigentlich zuversichtlich bin.
Als dezidierte Trail-Pedale für ebensolche Kunststückchen würde ich sie auch nicht verwenden wollen. Aber ich werde sie mal gut im Auge behalten 



redsandow schrieb:


> @ gt-heini
> ich suche noch eine syncros gabel



Was hatn das hier zu suchen 

Aber btw: ich suche auch eine!


----------



## Kint (10. August 2011)

MKAB schrieb:


> ...
> Wie hast du denn sofort erkannt, dass das ein GripLock ist?   RESPEKT!
> ...



isch hab die Augen eines Adlers und die Ohren vom Luchs...... 
...und die Ausdauer eines Faultiers...


----------



## MKAB (11. August 2011)

@Kint:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brake-stuff (26. September 2011)

Hallo MKAB,
bist du mit den Cantisockeln schon fündig geworden? Wenn nicht, haben wir auch welche in deiner Größe --> http://www.shop.brake-stuff.de/de/cantisockel/42-cantilever-sockel-m10.html


----------



## MKAB (26. September 2011)

Hallo, ich unterstelle dir jetzt mal keine (hier fehlplatzierten) Werbeabsichten und danke für das Angebot / die Hilfe 

Aber ich bin schon fündig geworden (das Bike ist ja schon fertig auch auf den Fotos zu sehen) und hätte - wenn - auch welche aus Titan gesucht...


----------



## MKAB (26. September 2011)

redsandow schrieb:


> @MKAB schade das es mit den decals nicht funktioniert hat.



Ooops, das hatte ich völlig übersehen, Entschuldigung!

Ist ein lägerfristiger Plan, der *leider* zunächst noch in der Schublade schlummern muss...

Aber wenn es soweit ist und die Dinger tatsächlich gemacht werden, werde ich auf jeden Fall an dich denken


----------



## MKAB (26. September 2011)

Sooo, ich hatte es zwar schon mal drüben im Classicbereich gepostet, damits hier aber auch noch mal das Bike, um das es geht, zu sehen gibt:





Soll von der BEA her wie ein 90er-Jahre Foto aussehen, stimmungsmäßig und so


----------



## yeah (17. Oktober 2011)

da kommt es wieder 2012, wenn wohl auch nur als 29er.

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/2012-gt-xizang-9r-titanium-29er-first-look-31261/


----------



## löckchen/bmxtb (23. August 2013)

Hi leute! 
Ich hätte da mal so ne frage! 
Wird man dieses Rad gut los? 
Ist das Gt xizang titan poliert  von 1997 alles ist fast neu!
Mir worden 4-5 tausend euro gennant doch stimmt das wirklich? 
Wäre sehr hilfreich 
Danke Grüße


----------



## Manni1599 (23. August 2013)

Oh ja, das wäre schön!

Das Rad ist nicht Zeitgemäß aufgebaut, das vorweg.

Gefallen liegt im Auge des Betrachters, die meisten hier würden wohl einen Zeitkorrekten Aufbau vorziehen. Mir gefällt das Rad, da mir ein  Zeitkorrekter Aufbau nicht so wichtig ist.

Preislich wird man wohl selbst bei neuwertigem Zustand nicht viel mehr als 1.000,- Euronen erreichen, wenn überhaupt.

Für 4 Scheine einfach nochmal 20-30 Jahre warten, allerdings nicht bewegen. (das Rad natürlich.)


----------



## cleiende (23. August 2013)

4 Scheine sind nur EUR 2000
Für EUR 4000 bitte 40-60 Jahre warten.


----------



## Kruko (23. August 2013)

3300 ist es definitiv nicht Wert. Außerdem ist es bei dem Gewicht meiner Meinung nach auch nicht fahrbar.

Das Bike wird übrigens im bikemarkt angeboten. Link posten spar ich mir.

Mir will der Aufbau nicht wirklich gefallen. Zur Decalfarbe hatten andere Farben besser gepasst.


----------



## dkh99 (28. August 2013)

Das Rad ist keine 2 000 wert. Ich würde maximal 1000 für zahlen... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

